# Miyabi 7000 Pro small deba



## Aaron Pankonin (Jul 24, 2017)

This was my first Japanese style knife. I bought it mostly because it was on sale on the Henckels website a couple years ago. I was familiar with the Henckels line and like the looks of this knife and the sale price was $50-60.

The blade is 3.75" with a rather large, but very comfortable handle. The blade is labeled cryodur high carbon cmv 60 stainless steel. From what I researched this is VG10 steel. The blade is a single bevel, another first for me.

I don't use the knife for fish the way a true deba is intended, but I do enjoy this knife. It has held up well with minimal maintenance or sharpening. I use it for light vegetable prep, maybe similar to a pairing knife. It chops well keeping knuckles off the cutting board.

Pros
- overall fit and finish
- good for smaller tasks
- edge retention 
- Henckels factory support if needed

Cons
- heavy knife due to stainless design of handle


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

How thick is the spine? A deba is normally thick enough that it gets quite awkward to use on vegetables.


----------



## Aaron Pankonin (Jul 24, 2017)

I measure .1". It's not thick like debas I've seen on eBay for sale. This is 2.5mm, some I've seen at close to 10mm.


----------



## Aaron Pankonin (Jul 24, 2017)

Sorry, looks like link didn't work for picture. Trying to better learn how to use site and attach picture to the thread.


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

this knife could also be called an Ajikiri which has the same appearance. there seems to be no rules as to spine thickness, I have seen examples from 1.5mm to 6mm. I find the size and blade shape coupled with a double bevel make it the most used knife in my kitchen.


----------

